# Pork Neck Bones -- Question



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

How on earth do you feed these things??? They are freakin' huge! I just about did myself in trying to portion some of these into smaller pieces. I gave up after two. I got a full case of these blasted things.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I hack them into small strips with a cleaver. My dogs seem to do well with the strips so I just go with that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I get them they have been cut smaller by the grocery store, I've never bought them in bulk. Your dog should be able to crunch them down. I have had problems with my dogs barfing up chunks they don't digest, though. They usually re-eat them quickly so another dog won't grab it...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I get them from Safeway - they are packaged and already cut up into smaller pieces... I don't feed them all the time, so I have never purchased them in bulk. And ditto on the barfed up chunks LOL.....

_______________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I always ask my supplier (the farmer) to cut them into chuncks for me.

If they are still too large, I use a saw that I got at the hardware store. Works better than the cleaver and doesn't dull my knife as much.

This is the one I have:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/...ating%2BSaw.jsp


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I also cut pork necks with a reciprocating saw, lengthwise first, then in half again.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Oh yikes!! First off, I had no idea that pork necks were going to be that big! So imagine my surprise when I opened that box. If I had known I would need a veritable tool shop to process this, I would have shied away from it and ordered something else. Thank you very much for the tips though


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL! I wonder if a plain hacksaw would do the job?

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1290062&cp=1430731.2636427.3077631

Love the visual of you opening that box!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Last time I order these mammoth bones, that's for sure! I am a petite person with tiny hands and a clutz on top of that. Not a very good combination when it comes to sharp objects. I start out fine but then I get daydreaming, stop paying attention and end up skewering myself.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I order mine bulk and they come big too (I assume just like yours). It takes a bit to get used to it, but I haven't had any problems with the cleaver. (I do make sure to lift my non-hacking hand in the air because I give those things a big ol' whack!)


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Could you possibly take them (probably frozen would be best) to your local meat market/butcher shop and ask them to cut them up? 

Uhhh, I thought there was a huge hazard of pork bones splintering and that pork bones shouldn't be included in what we feed ... confused ... please unconfuse me.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's Mom Could you possibly take them (probably frozen would be best) to your local meat market/butcher shop and ask them to cut them up?


That's a good idea, thanks! 


> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomUhhh, I thought there was a huge hazard of pork bones splintering and that pork bones shouldn't be included in what we feed ... confused ... please unconfuse me.


I had never seen a pork neck bone before and had never heard of the hazard before but I was thinking the same thing when I saw it for the first time.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I used to feed raw pork necks all the time, never had any issues. Went in and came out just as all other RMBs.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Same here, usually buy them at the local Asian market and they come split lengthwise and are in 5-7" sections. Never had a problem with him eating them (never hacked up any pieces, but he's a slow eater). 

Those are by far Nico's favorite snack, even among other raw foods (they eat kibble as a staple with rmbs as treats and recreational bones for teeth cleaning). He's got allergies to chicken and beef, so pork necks are really the only inexpensive thing I can buy in large quantities. 

When I go full raw, those will be a staple for us.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have never had pork neck bones splinter on me.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, that's very interesting. I've always been told pork bones are the most dangerous, both cooked and uncooked. I will have to check into this. Take pork chops for example, just looking at them you can see their like weapons and I would never give one of those to my dogs. Maybe the neck bones aren't like that. Do you only feed the pork NECK bones?


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03I have never had pork neck bones splinter on me.


Neither have I, I knaw on them everytime we have "Gam Ja Tang" (Korean Pork Neckbone Soup...Yummy),









Yeah, the wife is Korean....love the stuff.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I feed Bear pork necks fairly frequently, along with turkey necks, and duck necks, and wild hog necks. (Not sure WHAT the difference is in wild hogs versus pork, but the neck bones don't have the same shape.) We have friends who are hunters, so hog necks come our way fairly frequently.
Hog and pork necks are his favorite, frankly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomWow, that's very interesting. I've always been told pork bones are the most dangerous, both cooked and uncooked. I will have to check into this. Take pork chops for example, just looking at them you can see their like weapons and I would never give one of those to my dogs. Maybe the neck bones aren't like that. Do you only feed the pork NECK bones?


I feed porkchop bones to Onyx and Karlo. Kacie isn't a real strong chewer so don't give them to her. If the dog has strong teeth, they should be able to handle the chop bones, some of the neck bones look just as sharp.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I worried about that also since Jax doesn't chew up the rib bones very well but she did really good with the neck bones. maybe because they aren't as dense?


----------

